# sores on legs



## whiteriverrun (Feb 5, 2007)

One of my goats has sores right above her hooves, up to her knees. She is losing hair. I have tried coppertox and iodine. They dried everything up, but she is losing hair and itching really bad still. She is my baby so I am really worried about her. I have the vet coming out tomarrow. She is also losing hair around her eyes. This is the part that bothers me the most. I thought it :shrug: was mange, now I am not so sure. HELP :shrug:


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

I would give her ivermectin sub q to take care of any lice problems. Clean her pen well then put new bedding in and also treat that. She may also be lacking in copper. Location ? What kind of goat , how old. What do you feed her , is she utd on shots , what kind of minerals?


Patty


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Read these

http://dairygoatinfo.com/viewtopic.php?t=182


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

or you can use permethrin poder or pour on . Basically go to the feed store and see what they carry. Ivermectin will get sucking but not biting lice.

Good luck.

Patty


----------



## whiteriverrun (Feb 5, 2007)

My goat's name is Elise. She will be a year old in April. She is Boer goat but will never be eaten, nor will her dear friend Diesel (wether-who has no visible issues at all). We live in soggy Oregon where the ground never dries up until summer. I know she was given shots before we got her. However, I have not given her any. I am not even sure what she needs (bad mom!). I guess that is part of why I am having the vet out. I feed them a livestock blend that was very similar to the goat blend she was being fed at the farm I got her from.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Is she getting minerals also ? She needs cd/t at the very least. The sores could be related to the wet weather . Do they have access to a nice dry spot ? She should also be on a worming schedule.


Patty


----------



## whiteriverrun (Feb 5, 2007)

I hate to be one of those annoying uneducated animal owner- here it goes. I don't have them on minerals. I have been told-after asking by my feed store and from the people I got her from, that she only needs grain, alfalfa, and free range. They have access to their barn at all times. They have a stall with a small door for them to get in and out of thier. Their stall is multilayer in straw and is dry. They can go outside any time to thier 1/2 acre fenced in are full of green grass. I have not wormed them at all. I thought I would only need to do this if I saw signs of such need. They are both eating normal, drinking normal, and have normal stools. My male is perfectly healthy for all I can tell. He runs around like a crazy kid!


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Here in the Pacific Northwest, we have serious problems with deficiencies of both Copper and Selenium. The symptoms you're describing, especially hair loss around the eyes, are classic copper deficiency symptoms. You should be giving your goats a free choice goat mineral (NOT sheep and goat). Sweetlix Meat Maker is the best I've found in terms of delivering the most Copper and Selenium.

For coat and skin, in addition to Sweetlix Meatmaker, I give my goats around a half-cup of BOSS (Black Oil Sunflower Seeds) each day. This keeps their coats glossy and their skin in good condition.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Well be glad you came here and will learn about goats. Check out the link I gave you and also the whole web site . Lots to be learned there. If you cannot get a goat only mineral go with a beef cattle one for now. Ask your Vet for a shot of Bo-Se and a copper bolus. 

Also we need to talk about worming and lice


Patty


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree with the above. This website has been wonderful for me as a person new to goats. Not only can you post questions but you can research through the search tool and find fantastic information. I have found it fun as well as educational. I do not have Boers but my understanding is that they are prone to worm problems and can go down fairly quickly with anemia so most Boer owners have them on a worming schedule. I am sure those with Boers will let you know! Hope your girl gets better; have fun with them.
Dawn


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Goats, no matter WHERE you are, need free choice minerals and baking soda. Go to www.sweetlix.com and search for suppliers in your area. Then go to one of those suppliers and buy some sweetlix meatmaker 16:8. If they don't have it in stock, as that they order it for you. When your vet comes out, tell him you suspect copper deficiency, as most veterinarians (like mine and many others) do NOT HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT TO DO WHEN IT COMES TO GOATS. 

Also, do some reaserch. Read up on goats. Since most vets haven't a clue, it's up to you to keep your goats as healthy as you can. That includes doing most diagnostics, treatments, vaccinations, etc. Keep with this site, and read up all you can. 

Good luck with your goaties, hope to hear some good news soon!


----------

